# Stupid shovel tricks.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I just saw an ex SPETSNAZ frying eggs in a damn shovel.
Where can I have my folder Tefloned? I'm not eating black paint.

After "breakfast" he split kindling for his volcano stove.now I know
why their shovels are heavier than ours.

He took a file to it and dressed a catfish.WTF? are Russians shovel ninjas or what?!

I need a sheet of 3/32nds 440ICM and I'll be cutting the rivets out of my shovel and getting busy, this dude is an inspiration!


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Couldnt you just use an unpainted shovel?. wash and coat in fat/oil/lard. i wonder if eating off a potbelly/exhaust high temp paint would be safe? 

Also have a easily detatchable handle. This way you can have extra heads for different purposes and only have a single handle.

Was this on a youtube vid or something?. Would be cool to see


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Uh - where do you think the term "hoe cake' comes from? Also called Johnny cake.

hoe•cake (ˈhoʊˌkeɪk)

n. South Midland and Southern U.S.
an unleavened cake made with flour or cornmeal.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I gotta ask, how many people carry eggs in their BOB? 

Another use for your folding shovel is to cover your posterior if your plan is to raid hen houses. That rock salt really hurts.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> Couldnt you just use an unpainted shovel?. wash and coat in fat/oil/lard. i wonder if eating off a potbelly/exhaust high temp paint would be safe?
> 
> Also have a easily detatchable handle. This way you can have extra heads for different purposes and only have a single handle.
> 
> Was this on a youtube vid or something?. Would be cool to see


One of the guys at camp brought this guy in.speaks better English than most of us.LOL

I was thinking hollow handle like a Rambo knife.

Hoe cake....*facepalm* been out of the hills too long!:teehee:



Caribou said:


> I gotta ask, how many people carry eggs in their BOB?


1 piece of PVC tubing 14" long large enough for the average egg to fit into.
3/33nds"X14"X2"[?]sheet foam tile insulation.
Cover one end with glue on end cap.
Sand out another end cap so it pops on and off easy enough by hand, drill 2 holes for pull thong.
cut and glue a circular foam pad in the top.
Now EVERYONE can.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

It's funny to think of someone packing eggs in a b.o.b. but when out in the bush I often take fresh eggs, packed with a cloth in a container or I have one of those camping egg holders. If it's just for the day I often take hard boiled eggs instead.

Eggs are free at home and I like food

Thanks for the idea Magus.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I wonder if cutting out some foam washers to put between the eggs would increase utility?
Real eggs are pretty tough, but I bet I could bust one of those store eggs with ESP!


----------



## hpb13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Magus said:


> I just saw an ex SPETSNAZ frying eggs in a damn shovel.
> Where can I have my folder Tefloned? I'm not eating black paint.
> 
> After "breakfast" he split kindling for his volcano stove.now I know
> ...


check out the coldsteel spetnaz shovel. only downside they dont fold.beat the hell out of mine & no problems..love it...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Come on kids learn some anecdotal history, steam train firemen cooked on their shovels regularly (so the story goes) I have used a normal spade for camp cooking, but it take tempers it a bit soft (yes that is technically correct)


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

hpb13 said:


> check out the coldsteel spetnaz shovel. only downside they dont fold.beat the hell out of mine & no problems..love it...


I think his was Russian issue.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

For more fun.

Australian Lamb on a Shovel

and for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

Maybe wrap the shovel head with aluminum foil? This lady that loves food and cooking, and is the queen of food storage for prepping, advices coating eggs with mineral oil, and they will keep for a long time.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

How long? that's brilliant!


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

Magus. She said weeks, because the egg is not getting any oxygen or nitrogen in it to cause it to go bad. I did a 2 week experiment and the egg was still good. She also said dip your cheese in red wax, like they do in Europe, and it will last indefinitely. Haven't tried that yet


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

Two weeks, that is, sitting on the counter.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Uncle Quincy*



Tirediron said:


> Come on kids learn some anecdotal history, steam train firemen cooked on their shovels regularly (so the story goes) I have used a normal spade for camp cooking, but it take tempers it a bit soft (yes that is technically correct)


My Uncle Quincy was a steam train fireman and then an engineer.

If you had to take a crap . You craped in the coal scoop and threw it into the fire box when you were through. He never told me they cooked on it too !


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

BillM said:


> My Uncle Quincy was a steam train fireman and then an engineer.
> 
> If you had to take a crap . You craped in the coal scoop and threw it into the fire box when you were through. He never told me they cooked on it too !


 Flavor, spices, perhaps a little corn with your eggs, a little tabasco and your good to go...yum yum....


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha. I think I would pass on the crap shovel cuisine. I know history wise, up here in MT, WY, SD, ND, and probably many other areas, a large, sit down, American breakfast was standard fair, to get enough energy to work through the day. Lunch was usually "cold" lunch, if one had time. Preferably something that could be eaten quickly, with ones hands.


----------

